# Do you remove stones/gems from your scrap jewelry? What then



## Biscuit (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to this. I have some scrap gold jewelry that I need to sell. Do you guys remove your stones/small diamonds/pearls from your scrap rings/earrings, etc. It looks like it would be time consuming to remove some of them, so I don't know if it would be worth it. And if you do keep your stones, who do you sell them to? Thanks.

James


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are going to process the scrap jewelry yourself the stones will make it thru the dissolving stage unharmed. You can collect them for later sale if they have any value. Catfish posted a great topic on diamonds and stones here:

Selling Stones

Steve


----------

